# Favorite Pens



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

So, there's been some debate on Twitter about the best pens. Someone recently swore by the Pilot Varsity and I was a little... disappointed. The novelty of a fountain pen was fun, but the ink feathered like the dickens. My search for the perfect writing instrument continues! Hit me with your favorites! I'm going on a Staples unnecessary office supply binge this weekend!


----------



## jkent (Oct 28, 2008)

You might want to check out something called the Prefill pen.  There are 4 slots, you chose which pens/pencils go in them.  I get them at Jet Pens.  Two different kinds of ink, several lead thicknesses.


----------



## hsuthard (Jan 6, 2010)

I have two favorites in everyday pens. The ink joy white barrel is very nice, and the Pilot G2.

Btw, if you do a search, I think we've had a similar thread in the past year.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I am a fountain pen user though the size of my pen case may make other people assume i more than three pens in it. I don't care for the pilot varsity they are too scratchy and the nib is too large and square. I own a lamy Vista(board point), lamy alstar (broad point), and a lamy safari(medium point). I use converters for all my pens so I can ousted bottled ink which is cheaper than cartridges. My Vista and my safari use waterman ink. My alstar uses parker. Both are good inks they are nice and dark I just have not tried noodlers bulletproof ink yet. 

I love fountain pens cuz the ink starts flowing as soon as the mind touch paper. Very little pressure is required to write with them. So when I am doing homework and am writing notes for school I feel like I don't fatigue as much. I am at school from 8am to 6pm. I also love writing stories by hand. 

When I don't use my fountain pens I use papermate profile which on amazon I can buy cheap. I like papermate joy pens as well. I like the extra weight it has in comparison to the profile. For math I use pilot's frixion pens (eraserable pens). I have been known to use sharpie pens once in while but I prefer the medium point pens, which are hard to come by in stores other than Walmart. They also don't come in retractable. 

I really want to get another fountain but the one with the flexibility I want starts at 144. It's cheap for a fountain pen but way more than I can afford. My most expensive pen coated me 45 dollars (my lamy alstar) in store and I got two others for 35(Vista) and 25(safari)each converter was 5 dollars on amazon. Then I use a bottle of ink a year which is about 15 to 10 dollars. I recently bought broad point nibs for 10 dollars each. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

hsuthard said:


> Btw, if you do a search, I think we've had a similar thread in the past year.


That was a thread I started I think I called it preferred pens....I think.
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> The novelty of a fountain pen was fun, but the ink feathered like the dickens. My search for the perfect writing instrument continues! Hit me with your favorites! I'm going on a Staples unnecessary office supply binge this weekend!


I started using pilot varsity pens as one of my first fountain pens. The feathering could be a result of the ink or the quality of paper with fountain pens. Seeing your used a varsity I think its pilots ink. I understand the novelty of a fountain pen. I recommend Lamy safari if you are looking into fountain pens. ParadisePen (pen store) has an information section dedicated to care and use of fountain pens if you are interested. Though if you plan on buying a lamy they are far cheaper on amazon. They are ten dollars cheaper on amazon then at paradise pen. Then I usually get my inks in store so I can ask the sales clerk questions about colors and brands. 
Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

Thank you for the recommendations! And thank you also for letting me know about that thread. Well worth raising from the dead! Some great stuff there! http://www.kboards.com/index.php?topic=86362.0


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

Check out the TWSBI fountain pens. Low cost but VERY high quality.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I used to use pilot when I was in college a long time back. Now I use free from businesses like pharmaceuticals, insurance, hotel or real estate company etc....


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I am a fountain pen user though the size of my pen case may make other people assume i more than three pens in it. I don't care for the pilot varsity they are too scratchy and the nib is too large and square. I own a lamy Vista(board point), lamy alstar (broad point), and a lamy safari(medium point). I use converters for all my pens so I can ousted bottled ink which is cheaper than cartridges. My Vista and my safari use waterman ink. My alstar uses parker. Both are good inks they are nice and dark I just have not tried noodlers bulletproof ink yet.
> 
> I love fountain pens cuz the ink starts flowing as soon as the mind touch paper. Very little pressure is required to write with them. So when I am doing homework and am writing notes for school I feel like I don't fatigue as much. I am at school from 8am to 6pm. I also love writing stories by hand.
> 
> ...


I'm right there with you Vegas_Asian! I love fountain pens! I own 2 now (just got back into having them): Lamy Safari (charcoal) with a medium nib, and a Lamy Al-Star (dark silver) with a fine nib. I was introduced by my close high school friend who moved to the States after living in Austria for many years (she had lived around the world due to her dad's job). She lent me a pen for our natural science class. I was amazed that they still made them as I only saw them in pictures, and after class my hand felt better (I have a death grip with my writing hand.). So I managed to find a cheap on at my local drugstore and then I used that until graduation when I promptly busted it (it was a cheap blue and green plastic pen).

I couldn't find any to replace it, so in college I used other random pens, and had a handheld PC to type all of my notes on. Life went on and I used a G2 pen which are good too. But it wasn't until the beginning of this year I began missing how nice and smooth it was...and just the nice contact with the paper... I searched online and found the Lamy my friend used (and would never let me borrow) in our high school days. I bought the exact same one, and a converter with many J. Herbin bottled ink.

So now I am happily back to writing with my fountain pen. My default writing style is cursive, so using a fountain pen is a joy. I haven't used my Al-Star yet, as I just really love my Safari. I might just buy more! Though I wish I could also afford a Mont Blanc pen.

I also love using the different inks. I love colors, and with bottled ink, the variety is great!

Another plus with using my fountain pen is the money I save, and by using the converter, I am helping the environment. 

Tris


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

Vegas_Asian said:


> I started using pilot varsity pens as one of my first fountain pens. The feathering could be a result of the ink or the quality of paper with fountain pens. Seeing your used a varsity I think its pilots ink. I understand the novelty of a fountain pen. I recommend Lamy safari if you are looking into fountain pens. ParadisePen (pen store) has an information section dedicated to care and use of fountain pens if you are interested. Though if you plan on buying a lamy they are far cheaper on amazon. They are ten dollars cheaper on amazon then at paradise pen. Then I usually get my inks in store so I can ask the sales clerk questions about colors and brands.
> Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


Yes, I hear it many factors go into the feathering. Personally, I rarely get feathering and I use cheap printer/photocopy paper at work and regular notebooks and composition books at home. I don't have the funds to buy Rhodia or Clairfontaine paper which I hear is AWESOME with fountain pens.

If we are talking about where to buy pens, paper, etc. I highly suggest Jet Pens and The Goulet Pen Company. Jet Pens is where I got my stuff and they sell all sorts of writing supplies from Asia (mainly Japan) which is great for my smaller Asian hands (no more asking my family to buy them for me when they fly over) and the prices are good. The Goulet Pen Company is based in Virginia, and I hear from a TON of serious fountain pen folks at the Fountain Pen Network message board (it's like the Kindle Boards) that they are the best, and they deal exclusively with fountain pens and accessories. They are a small business that is slowly getting bigger, and are always available for questions and recommendations. They even post on the Fountian Pen Network message board, and you can find their YouTube videos on fountain pen 101 and discussions under their account name: Ink Nuveo (spellcheck). Plus I hear they add some candy in your order. 

Happy writing!

Tris


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

SOLD!  So I'm starting off with the Safari pen and just added it to my Amazon shopping cart, but I'm in love with that Jet Pens site, Tris.  Which are the pens you use for your smaller hands?  I have little hands, too, and would love to find something that fits my grip.


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

P.S.  For a non-fountain pen option, I just used a co-worker's Uni-ball Vision Needle Micro.  So smooth, no feathering, lovely ink...  It is like writing with a little piece of heaven.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Jetpen is where I got the nibs. There are so many accessories I want from their site

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Mike D. aka jmiked (Oct 28, 2008)

For routine use, I have two favorites: the Uni-ball Vision Micro for jotting things down, and the Uni-ball Vision Fine for check writing and other work where I want a slightly broader line.

When I just want to enjoy the writing, I get out my Parker Duofold with an Extra Fine nib. Here are my favorite writing instruments:










Above: Duofold fountain pen at top, Duofold rolling writer next down, Duofold pencil next, Mont Blanc 144 at bottom.










Above: Duofold pen with Extra Fine nib. Beautiful work.










Above: The two models of Uni-ball rolling writer I use most. I've been using these for years, and they have never let me down.

Mike


----------



## Tris (Oct 30, 2008)

KateDanley said:


> SOLD! So I'm starting off with the Safari pen and just added it to my Amazon shopping cart, but I'm in love with that Jet Pens site, Tris. Which are the pens you use for your smaller hands? I have little hands, too, and would love to find something that fits my grip.


I hope you love your new Lamy Safari! Let me know how it works for you! Though be aware that there is a specific way to hold a Lamy pen due to the cut outs for your fingers. Some people don't like that, and find it annoying. Personally, it fits great for my hands. I hear some people have had some nib issues as well, but mine is fine as a medium (I haven't tried the Fine--yet or the Extra Fine--which I hear can get scratchy).

As for the smaller pens, my family has always sent me a variety. I'm still using some thin Dong-A Miffy gel pens, but miss my Zebra Pticolon Gel Ink Pens (scented) and Gelly Roll Gel Ink Pens. My last pen was thin diameter barrel(which I enjoy), fine point ballpoint pen from Zebra. Zebras are usually my best bet after G2s. I am also using a Uni-Ball Signo Premier 207. The ink is suppose to be good for writing checks and other secure documents. I was surprised how much I enjoy using this pen, but it's mainly due to the really squishy gel grip.  I am thinking about getting their slimmer version from Jet Pens...

Tris


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

So used to my fountain pens and my livescribe pen (digitally records handwriting, audio, and their relationship to one another. Syncs to my computer.) That I rarely use regular pens cuz they feel too thin of too light. 

If you get a fountain pen I highly recommend a converter. The price of cartridges add up. About one dollar each. I spend ten to fifteen dollars a year in a bottle of ink. I have the standard 2 oz bottles but I go to the local hobby shop with my dad and get myself the .5 or :25 oz paint bottles. They are about 1 or 2 dollars. If do that I recommend getting a pipet while are there makes it easier to transfer the ink. You can buy those in a pack but I buy them individually. Its about 50 cents. The shop I go to keeps them behind the counter cuz they are so light and.small. just keep it next to the bottle so I don't lose it. 

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Scheherazade (Apr 11, 2009)

I write very strangely. I hold my pen with my right hand like a left handed person holds theirs, so I am very bad about smearing ink. I went to a local stationery shop and told them my problem, hoping to find some fancy fountain pen in the hundred dollar range that could alleviate the issue for me a bit. After trying out tons of pens I finally settled on these and haven't been happier. Though I still get hand cramps really fast... I think I need to try to force myself to write correctly to deal with those. Or I can just avoid writing which I've managed to do except for my grueling university exit exam... I felt like I was crippled after getting through that when they ran out of computers and it had to be hand written.


----------



## Alle Meine Entchen (Dec 6, 2009)

I saw a post on a blog I follow that I thought would be perfect for this thread:

http://www.epbot.com/2012/11/diy-padded-display-box.html

It's how to make a padded pen box (she did it for a gift for her dad)


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

I just bought myself my first flex pen tonight. I got noodler's flex pen for 20 on amazon. I can't wait to get some varying line widths with my writing.

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## 31842 (Jan 11, 2011)

jmiked said:


> For routine use, I have two favorites: the Uni-ball Vision Micro for jotting things down, and the Uni-ball Vision Fine for check writing and other work where I want a slightly broader line.
> 
> When I just want to enjoy the writing, I get out my Parker Duofold with an Extra Fine nib. Here are my favorite writing instruments:
> 
> ...


These are things of beauty and a joy to behold! *gazing adoringly at that nib* Absolutely lovely!



Alle Meine Entchen said:


> I saw a post on a blog I follow that I thought would be perfect for this thread:
> 
> http://www.epbot.com/2012/11/diy-padded-display-box.html
> 
> It's how to make a padded pen box (she did it for a gift for her dad)


Oooo! I love this! Guess who is making custom boxes for everything she gives for Christmas this year? Thank you!


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

For regular everyday use, I like the Pilot Precise V7 rolling ball pen in black. I buy them by the box, since I use so many.


----------



## BTackitt (Dec 15, 2008)

I really like a thin line of ink myself when writing, unless I am doing calligraphy specifically. I found a Japanese stationery store in San Francisco a couple of years ago, and stock up on pens from there every time I am in town. I find I like the .25 & .28 pens the best, with the .3 pens also as workable.

I went to their site, found the pens I like, then looked on Amazon. Warning, you do NOT want to write hard with these pens you will break the tips. If you are a person that bears down hard while writing, do not get these as you will not like them. They fit my writing style though just fine. I get compliments on my handwriting at least once a week.


----------

